# Cycle and diet log



## 502 (Jun 1, 2013)

Current weight 163 morning weight goal 175-180

Current diet
breakfast 4 whole eggs 3 whites, bowl oatmeal (1cup) bowl kashi go lean cereal
2nd meal 6oz chicken breast sweet potatoe
3rd meal 6oz chicken breast sweet potatoe
4th meal ground turkey breast about 5oz with rice
5th meal after workout 1 all white bagel/ shake 1 banana 1 scoop choc protein powder 1 cup blueberries 3 scoops greek yogurt
6th meal 93/7 lean ground beef 8-10oz usually with macaroni or some other pasta 

Cycle
week 1-4 tbol 50mg split 2 doses
week 1-20 test pp 166mg eod
week 14-20 tbol 75mg 25mg 3x day

goal is to get to 185, stuck at 166 at night 163 in am. 

Need to change diet or something, hard gainer. any tips on diet changes?


----------



## 69nites (Jun 1, 2013)

501s finest said:


> Current weight 163 morning weight goal 175-180
> 
> Current diet
> breakfast 4 whole eggs 3 whites, bowl oatmeal (1cup) bowl kashi go lean cereal*this is fine*
> ...


Easy changes you could make to add cals. Got to eat big to get big and your diet was nearly absent of fat.

For the cycle.  You should have waited but now that you are doing it finish it. Just don't waste it by not eating big or training hard.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 1, 2013)

Diet gurus come help this man out!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

Swap out the chicken breasts for legs and thighs to up the fat cals a bit. Cook everything in butter or coconut oil. Increase portion sizes.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 1, 2013)

Throughbin a coiple of tablespoons of peanutbutter with ur shakes. Easy couple hunderd calories.


----------



## 502 (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks guys, I'm going to do this, paid someone 125 bucks to give me that "bulk diet" haha... to find out it's really not a bulk but keeps me cut.


----------



## DF (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks too clean to be a bulk diet.  Any idea on the calories?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 1, 2013)

Im out of the office right now, but ill take a closer look when I get a chance.  Airborne.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Looks too clean to be a bulk diet.  Any idea on the calories?



No shit! Where is the five guys? The pie? The poptarts?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No shit! Where is the five guys? The pie? The poptarts?



Goddammit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Goddammit.



Spongy takes blood pressure Meds cause of me lmao


----------



## 502 (Jun 2, 2013)

I added some almond butter to my shake post workout, ate fried chicken today from KFC lol, dad called and talked me into going. eating pizza tonight with the kiddo. Since I been eating so clean I'm gonna dirty it up a bit. I've never even tried almond butter, hell I like that better than peanut butter now that I tried it. My shake tonight after workout was 1 scoop protein powder, 1 banana, cup of blueberries, 2 scoops almond butter, and 3 scoops greek yogurt. 

Breakfast I ate bowl of kashi go lean, 4 whole eggs and 3 egg whites, 2 pieces of wheat toast, half a bowl of oat meal. 
Then I went to kfc, came home took a nap, ate a protein bar, drank 2 glasses of chocolate milk, had a glass or orange juice this morning, and drank a pepsi today. First soda i've had in 3 weeks lol.


----------



## 502 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Looks too clean to be a bulk diet.  Any idea on the calories?



Not sure on the calories. I'd have to go back in emails and see what the "expert" said. I'm not going to attempt to go add them up. lol Not enough is the answer


----------



## DF (Jun 2, 2013)

Hopefully Spongy will get in here & add his .02.  Nothing wrong with adding a few dirty cals since your 163lbs IMO.  If you wanted to track your cal, which can be useful.  You could use an app like my fitness pal.  I used it for a couple of months just to see what I'm doing as far as cals go.  I found it to be helpful.


----------



## 502 (Jun 2, 2013)

cool, I will take a look at that app. I'll try to keep up with it on an app. I was at 170 not long ago, that was cheating on the diet eating kinda dirty though. When I got strict on the diet, seriously I cut, started seeing abs. So yea, seems like I have a good cut diet going lol. I was up to 175 at one point. If i add a few dirty calories I should be able to get to 185 then cut. May go to 190 and then cut Idk, just depends on what I think I look like when I get there, and the bf%. I Don't want to get to 25% bf though. I'd like to keep it under 20.


----------



## 502 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is some pics. this is over about 6 months. Most recent being couple months ago b/f I slacked off.


----------



## DF (Jun 2, 2013)

Some good progress there. Keep hitting it hard.


----------



## 502 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Some good progress there. Keep hitting it hard.



Thanks bro. Going to!! My motivation in higher than it ever has been right now. Going to keep it that way.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2013)

Under 20% bf....really? Maybe its just me, but this is counter productive and unnecessary. Just bulk cleaner.  The more fat you gain the harder the cut and possibly more loss of lean mass. Its really not that hard to stay lean especially on cycle. Also, I personally like seperating my carbs and fats. I stay a lot leaner that way. Eating super clean/strict on a bulk is hard but I think its worth it. I stay under 10% that way. Just gotta say fuck it*and*slam down a lot of chicken and rice haha which can be hard once the cals get high.


----------



## 502 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've never been at 10% in my life. 13 is about as low as I have been. Those pics I'm at about 14-15%, I think that's pretty good for a bulk. I'm not saying I want to get to 20% by any means. I'd honestly rather not get about 15%. I'm still learning, and it seems like everyone has different views on shit. There's no right answer it seems, but seems everyone says everyone elses answers are wrong. SO not any right answers but tons of wrong ones huh... Nature of the beast lol


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2013)

You are absolutely right. There is no right way or one way. Everyone is different and its up to you to figure out what is best for you at any given time.  Was just sharing my ideas/experience.  I never said anyone was wrong, btw...


----------



## 502 (Jun 3, 2013)

Azog said:


> You are absolutely right. There is no right way or one way. Everyone is different and its up to you to figure out what is best for you at any given time.  Was just sharing my ideas/experience.  I never said anyone was wrong, btw...



Oh i wasnt' talking about you saying someone is wrong. Just wouldn't believe how many people say "that's bs" "wont work" etc. Wasn't meaning you. I know you were just sharing your opinion. I'm going to dirty it a bit, not eat straight up fat. Maybe add 1 dirtier meal in a day, and def. add more pasta and rice to my diet. Not eat pizza every day, just did that yesterday bc my daughter was wanting pizza so I figured I'd eat some with her. Only ate 2 pieces, not too bad. Once I finish these breast I have I may get some legs and thighs. I bake my chicken, so I use no oil at all. Comes out tender as hell 90% of the time and never burned. Usually put bbq or lemon pepper. This week it's lemon pepper. the scale sure showed that I dirtied it up a bit these past 2 days lol, and just ate more overall, increases portion sizes, when I get full I eat a bit more. Tonight I had 9oz chicken breast, those pasta sides the brocolli n cheese, ate the whole thing to myself. normal breakfast, and dad grilled burgers today, ate them on wheat bread 2 of them, with a baked sweet potato. Ate another 2 about 3 hours later. Protein bar, and 2 glasses of chocolate milk, 1 glass orange juice, the rest water all day. That's in no kind of order, was just thinking about what all I ate today and listing it. I'm sure the beef dad bought wasn't 93/7 like I get probably 80/20, so it had more fat than what I get. scale is reading 169.6, it'll probably be 165 morning weight. My arms are looking fuller, but so is my belly haha. I think I may do like 2 days a week dirtier diet, and the other 5 keep it as clean as I can but add to the portions, and maybe change from breasts to legs and thighs, and add more pasta and rice. I don't want to gain a bunch of fat, that is not going to turn to lean muscle. Although the weight no matter where it comes from will help to lift heavier, which will add lbm, and as long as I still get the clean calories on top of that and all the nutrients, it should still make LBM. That's just off the top of my head, correct me if I am wrong. If I still eat the good foods, and just add some dirtier cals to it, I'll still get those quality gains, and probably lose the dirtier ones. Right or wrong? I'm no expert, that's why I'm asking from people with more experience. I see this is all trial and error, but if I can learn from someone elses error I'm all for it, just like I try to teach others from my errors. In this subject I'm taking more than giving, but it'll give me experience to teach others in the future. I'm all about helping someone, And i appreciate ALL of you for your help. 

Not like ology where they just say go pay such and such. You are some good guys, nobody on here puts anyone down, I like that. Keep each other motivated and learning, that's what makes this such a great community. Glad I found it, and glad I got banned from bitchology.


----------



## Azog (Jun 3, 2013)

Kill it bro!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 4, 2013)

looks like you are making good progress brother! keep it up.


----------



## 502 (Jun 5, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> looks like you are making good progress brother! keep it up.



Thanks GK, Not where I wanna be, but we never are. That's why we keep doing what we do lol.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 5, 2013)

Keep moving forward brother. Inch by inch and pound by pound we achieve our goals!


----------



## 502 (Jun 11, 2013)

Need to get me an ass like that at the house waiting, then I'd be more motivated. hahaha


----------



## 69nites (Jun 11, 2013)

501s finest said:


> Need to get me an ass like that at the house waiting, then I'd be more motivated. hahaha



Notice Any difference upping the cals?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

bodybuider said:


> keep on doing. you all are my examle.


I used to have an examle but it died... I fed it too many chips


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome progress man, you should be one proud sumabitch. 

I agree with the above posts. Keep it clean and allow a meal a week to cheat big.  No reason to put on fat on much if any fat on cycle if done right....also remember the more you have to cut, the more muscle you will lose in the process. 

Keep up the good work man il be followin


----------

